# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  ernie taylors triceps?

## Timm1704

granted, his tris are very impressive, and logically, i wouldnt think he used synthol in them as they already overpowered the rest of his physique. but, regardless, does anybody think he used synthol in them? or is there a better chance that they are 'naturally' (without synthol, implants, or any other method that creates something other than real muscle tissue) so obsurdly big????

----------


## C_Bino

Pic please...

----------


## goose

ernie taylor trains in MR yates GYM,on the scene he is known to have done implants.

----------


## doctorherb

his tri's do look "strange"

----------


## Warrior

Hmmm...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## 2.minutes

> Hmmm...


is that normal :Hmmmm:  ??

----------


## kloter1

no not normal at all. tri's are definetly tampered with.

----------


## Ejuicer

I'd say clearly not natural, regardless of whether it's synthol or implants.

----------


## stayinstacked

thats synthol all the way

----------


## train410

> Hmmm...


I think this pic says it all

----------


## kloter1

with a name like ernie i dont blame him

----------


## C_Bino

You guys think he's done roids?

----------


## Superhuman

his tris look like sh*t, and his arms are much bigger than his shoulders - almost like valentinos bis compared to his forearms - SYNTHOL for sure

----------


## drew24

he looks like a fag to me ! fag !

----------


## Timm1704

from those pics his tris do look almost valentino-esque. but i just couldnt understand why a competitive bodybuilder would intentionally create one muscle group that is so out of proportion to the rest of his body

----------


## c8rsa

They dont look right to me.

----------


## Zanelike

No matter what it is that he's using it looks terrible. It isn't aesthetically pleasing, just makes his arms look unbalanced

----------


## MrMent1on

not natural

----------


## garrettltyra

f'ing dumb looking, no doubt, tris are nice, but not THAT big.... what a fag....

----------


## Lavinco

it looks like his biceps are on the wrong side of his arm.

----------


## Death

synthol is a joke, and in my opinion, should b banned....

----------


## scriptfactory

Yates said that Ernie Taylor has always had huge triceps, even before beginning bodybuilding. He also said that he doesn't believe that Ernie used synthol and he gave a couple reasons why. I can't remember what his reasons were.

----------


## Smart-tony

> thats synthol all the way


Oh ya that is right synthol big time!

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

rediculous that is dumb for bb to do that throws all porportions off

----------


## chest6

snythol for sure..you can tell in that relaxed pic

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yates said that Ernie Taylor has always had huge triceps, even before beginning bodybuilding. He also said that he doesn't believe that Ernie used synthol and he gave a couple reasons why. I can't remember what his reasons were.


I recall reading that... and upon inspection Ernie's triceps passed the 'feel test'.

As long as he's been competing his tris have been disproportionately bigger.

And he's been at it before the synthol era.

Could be implants.. could be he's a genetic freak.

Yates claimed, like Kris Dim, Ernie stopped training Tris before a contest and they'd get hard and grainier.. not smaller.

I have a friend who's a pro and he stops training legs before a show because they already overpower his upper body. They don't get smaller, they get freaky grainy.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> * but i just couldnt understand why a competitive bodybuilder would intentionally create one muscle group that is so out of proportion to the rest of his body*


Amateur bodybuilding is solely about aesthetics and conditioning.

Pro bodybuilding is about freaky bodyparts.

Think hard.. if you follow pro bodybuilding at all.

Think of a sucessfull pro... 

I"m sure a bodypart (or extraordinary physical trait) will come to mind

Let me help you..off the top of my head:

Ronnie Coleman: freaky back.. freaky bis.. freaky glutes

Kevin Levrone: freaky delts and tris

Flex wheeler: crazy bis and delts (outlandish symmetry)

Vince taylor: Crazy Arms

Andreas Munzer: comic book crazy conditioning

Paul Demayo: huge huge quads

Mike Matarazzo: huge bis and calves

Shawn Ray: uncontrollable mouth  :LOL:  .. no seriously: inhuman serratus.spinal erector detail

and the list goes on

~Narkissos

----------


## Rob

nark what the hell does "grain" mean

----------


## *Narkissos*

> nark what the hell does "grain" mean


'grainy'... very dry..very hard

It's the very striated, water-retention-free, shrink-wrapped look that many guys shoot for.. but fail

----------


## *Narkissos*

grainy:



Notice you can see the fibers on even his abdominals

grainy:



Notice his pecs and quads.

That's grainy...

----------


## Timm1704

> Amateur bodybuilding is solely about aesthetics and conditioning.
> 
> Pro bodybuilding is about freaky bodyparts.
> 
> Think hard.. if you follow pro bodybuilding at all.
> 
> Think of a sucessfull pro... 
> 
> I"m sure a bodypart (or extraordinary physical trait) will come to mind
> ...


i definately see your point, but really, those pros you mentioned, their strong points do not grossly outsize their other muscle groups, especially anywhere near the way that ET's triceps outsize his muscle groups. id like to believe his tris are real, and couldnt see a point to making them so out of proportion intentionally.

----------


## JAYROD

his triceps look terrible

----------


## scriptfactory

> his triceps look terrible


I think his tris look crazy in the side tri pose.

----------


## Thug Nasty

What is synthol?

----------


## MrMeathead

> What is synthol?


An injectable sight enhancement drug.

----------


## marcus300

The people who are in Ernies camp made there own type of synthol what was made up of alsorts of oils, they said the oil would stay around the site for 18-24 months, they gave me some once!! but caution as to be used not to look lumpy, in certain areas it can help a lagging body part when hitting a show but alot get carried away with it

----------


## Timm1704

how did u use it marcus? and was it a success?

----------


## marcus300

> how did u use it marcus? and was it a success?


Well now i can go on for ever with this one, ive tried many ways with synthol with a few of my colleuges who comp with lagging body parts,
i would rather say over pm with you please dont want anyone to think the wrong thing or idea because i wouldnt recommend any type of synthol,

Ive have done some work on site injections with good response which may benefit you if your intrested,

the stuff was painfull even tho they put a painkiller in it, guys couldnt lift 25lb dumbells its that bad but you get use to it, ernie went over the top

----------


## Timm1704

i always imagined it would be painful to use, and im told you need a thick-ass pin to shoot it. not going to use it myself as i dont compete, and have a hell of alot more muscle to add to my frame before i have any areas that need a polish up hehe. just interested in what happened to someone who im sure used it properly, not some valentino-wannabee

----------


## BIG_T_MC06

> The people who are in Ernies camp made there own type of synthol what was made up of alsorts of oils, they said the oil would stay around the site for 18-24 months, they gave me some once!! but caution as to be used not to look lumpy, in certain areas it can help a lagging body part when hitting a show but alot get carried away with it


I belive it was benzyl alcohol, slica gel and test propinate wasn't it - interesting combination IMO.

T

----------


## Testostack

> is that normal ??


May i say........synthol.........or implants.....but that looks weird!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## marcus300

> I belive it was benzyl alcohol, slica gel and test propinate wasn't it - interesting combination IMO.
> 
> T


I dont know what they made it up with, were did you hear this from?
PB was the inventer of those combination wasnt he?

----------


## BIG_T_MC06

> I dont know what they made it up with, were did you hear this from?
> PB was the inventer of those combination wasnt he?


You are correct, Paul Borresen mentioned it in an interview (might have been "advanced chemical warfare"), he said the prop resulted in muscle growth and the slica coated the muscle fibres and gave the site enhancement. 

IMO an ester free injectable such as winni or test susp. would have worked better in this combo for site enhancement.

Am guessing the benzyl was used to "dilute" the combo or to irritate the fibres where it was inj? :Hmmmm:  

T

----------


## TheGut

Ernie Taylor did not have implants or uses synthol. He went for a operation in 
'98 to have his triceps reduced. He just has amazing genetics in his triceps.

----------


## Timm1704

> Ernie Taylor did not have implants or uses synthol. He went for a operation in 
> '98 *to have his triceps reduced*. He just has amazing genetics in his triceps.



not convinced that was the real reason for any surgery. how can they operate on an entire muscle to make it smaller? more likely an abcess if indeed he did have surgery on his triceps

----------


## Testostack

> grainy:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you can see the fibers on even his abdominals
> 
> grainy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :Jawdrop:  looks freaky!!

----------


## Superhuman

> grainy:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you can see the fibers on even his abdominals
> 
> grainy:
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some guys that look like that ALL the time - is it just from extremely low bodyfat?

----------


## Superhuman

oh, and that first guy looks like dennis leary

----------


## Testostack

anyway looks great !!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## BIG_T_MC06

> I've seen some guys that look like that ALL the time - is it just from extremely low bodyfat?


I have a friend who looks like those guys all the time also, however he struggles to gain weight and muscle. How do you m8s manage any tips for my m8?

T

----------


## S.P.G

i put synthol in as a pic search on google and ernie taylor was on the second page LOL........

----------


## zeapoorte

Ernie triceps=synthol

----------


## PIGPEN8181

I think they are going to make the film "The man who's arms exploded 2" featuring Ernie triceps if he keeps that up. Greg Valentino kicks azz.

----------


## Dougie-DOU99Y

Love the grainy look.. Dennis wolf has to win the whitest bodybuilder award lol great physique tho!!

----------


## freddyfresh33

he is a beast

----------

